# Maus friert ein



## barcode (1. März 2005)

Moinsen!

 Zuerst einmal: bin ganz neu bei diesem Linux-Kram und nur dazu gekommen, weil Windows mein Leben zerstört hat.

 Hab seit gestern also Aurox 10.1 auf meinem Laptop, was zuerst auch ganz gut lief, als ich heute dann aber MLdonkey installiert habe, fror danach immer nach ein paar Sekunden/Minuten die Maus ein. Mit den Tasten konnte ich noch arbeiten (abmelden, neustarten, etc.), mit der Maus tat sich jedoch garnix mehr. Nach einer Neuanmeldung ging das ein paar Minuten wieder gut, bis ich Firefox oder sonstwas geöffnet habe und die Maus wieder einfror.
 Würde ja ganz gerne MLdonkey wieder loswerden, wenn´s denn daran liegt, weiß aber nicht wie. Vielleicht liegt´s auch an was ganz anderem. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee.

 Bin ein wirklich ganz blutiger Anfänger, also, wenn jemand was weiß: gaaaanz langsam und einfach.

 Vielen Dank schonmal, c.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2005)

Ich hab ja Windows schon immer so einiges zugetraut, aber das nun wirklich nicht.
Wie konnte es denn bitte Dein Leben zerstoeren?


----------



## barcode (1. März 2005)

so sehr abgestürzt, dass garnix mehr ging, kein formatieren, neu installieren,etc.pp.
dazu kommt natürlich meine eigene blödheit mit zuwenig backups.....

aber hast du eine idee, wie ich das mit der maus wieder hinkriege?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2005)

Im Moment nicht, aber ich glaube nicht ganz, dass das mit dem mlDonkey zu tun hat.
Okay, hab den nie probiert. Aber das ist 'n ganz normales Programm.
Der wird ja auch nicht direkt nach dem Boot gestartet, richtig? Und Deine Maus funktioniert von Anfang nach dem Boot nicht, oder?


----------



## barcode (1. März 2005)

das frag ich mich halt: ob das eventuell doch von selbst startet und sich alles deswegen aufhängt.
aber wahrscheinlich nicht. 
gibt´s da irgend´ne mauseinstellung oder kontrollfunktion ausser bei den präferenzen?


----------



## barcode (1. März 2005)

abundan geht die maus für ein paar minuten, aber dann hakt´s halt wieder....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2005)

Welche Praeferenzen meinst Du? Die Einstellungen der Distribution oder vielleicht das KDE Control Center? Oder was ganz anderes?
Du koenntest mal mit *ps -x* checken ob irgendein Prozess vom mlDonkey laeuft. Aber ich denk eigentlich nicht.
Unter Windows gibt es solche Programme die so'n Schrott machen sich gleich in den Autostart einzutragen, unter Linux ist mir sowas noch nicht begegnet, und ich hab echt schon 'nen Haufen Software getestet. Da darf man dann selbst dafuer sorgen ob und wie ein Programm gestartet wird. Und das ist auch gut so.
Hast Du sonst irgendwas geaendert? Einstellungen? Kernel? Sitzposition?
Was fuer eine Maus hast Du? Wie ist die angeschlossen? PS/2 oder USB?


----------



## barcode (1. März 2005)

nö, sonst hab ich eigentlich nix geändert. email-einstellungen und firfox bookmarks, aber das war´s auch schon. deswegen find ich das ja so .... die maus is ne stinknormale usb-maus, die gestern ja auch noch hervorragend lief....

aber danke erstmal, geht ja wirklich fix....


----------



## barcode (1. März 2005)

....hab aber gerade gemerkt, dass das touchpad noch funktioniert. hätte ich auch schon mal eher drauf kommen können. aber das problem mit der maus besteht auch weiterhin....


----------



## barcode (2. März 2005)

hat sich seltsamerweise mittlerweile von selbst erledigt. keine ahnung warum. heute morgen rechner angemacht, seitdem läuft´s rund.
trotzdem danke für´s mitgefühl.....


----------

